# Swift Group production delays



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Has anyone heard of or encountered longer than usual production delays on Swift Group motorhomes?

I have had a Bessie E560 on order since April - was promised delivery last week of June by the dealer who had apparently been notified by the factory when he gave me this date (in May) and seemed very confident that any slippage would be slight ("a few days at most"). He is now telling me (and being told by Swift apparently) that it will be delivered to him in 3 weeks time.

A delay of 3-4 weeks wouldn't be too bad, but I've heard elsewhere that Swift is about 6 weeks behind on its production schedule (this from a source that should be well informed) and that some people have been waiting for deliveries for more than 7 months. The same sources suggest that the problems lie with Fiat rather than with the Swift line. So other Fiat based brands may be afflicted too. Could this have anything to do with the infamous "judder" problem, I wonder.

Any informed comment most welcome! The thing is that I'm completely new to motorhoming and this will be my first motorhome. We'd hoped so much to do quite a few things this year and hope we don't have to wait for the 'van until the onset of winter!


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

I have had a Bessacarr 695 on order since the NEC show in Ocotober 2007! 

On placing my order I was told delivery would be in March 2008 - ok I thought will probably take delivery in April, 2008. My dealer did phone me earlier this year and did alter the date to April, 2008 However I understand that build did not start until early in May. 

I still haven't a firm delivery date and will be away/busy most of July and August so will not be able to take delivery now until end of August at the earliest - that is if the motorhome is built!

In a way I feel sorry for the dealer who gave me a good price on my present motorhome , which will be some 6months older than he expected, when he eventually is able to place it on his forecourt for sale. I doubt it will effect Swift.

The reason I have been given for the delivery delay is that Swift received more orders at the 2007 show than expected :roll:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Delays*

Hi

I will find out tomorrow. I do know the delays are not due to the Fiat cabs.

Sealady, I know your van details already.

Roger, it would help if you sent me a PM with your name and postcode and who your dealer is.

Thanks
Kath


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow!  Monitoring this forum and posting a reply at 7.38 on a Sunday morning - Kath, that's good service. I have sent you a PM as requested.

Roger


----------



## petetin (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi we ordered our first motorhome E695 at nec at feb given a may delivey we had delivery 30 may


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

I have to query this:-

I ordered my Bessacarr E695 in October 2007 [leaving a deposit] with still no delivery date

Petein orders the same model in February 2008 and takes delivery three months later - May 2008.

What is going on???????


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

sealady said:


> I have to query this:-
> 
> I ordered my Bessacarr E695 in October 2007 [leaving a deposit] with still no delivery date
> 
> ...


Hi,

His dealer could well have pre-ordered for stock where as yours didn't.

Regards


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pre ordering*

Peter

Without prying too closely into your business, does your above post mean that a dealer will think to himself

" ah yes, the Bolero fixed bed is a good seller, I shall order ten", even though the dealer might not have the buyers waiting, he is relying on his/her experience in the field etc?

R


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Russell,

All our stock MH's are ordered sometimes months in advance and then invoiced and paid for when they are ready for delivery to us.

Can't run a greengrocers without some carrots!

Peter


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Another thought I had, is that perhaps you ordered specific items on the Fiat side of the deal, and that had to go in to THEIR production line and the other guy didn't, i.e,

We ordered a Rapido 3rd Sept last year with a May delivery...well April/May... why long delay, well we wanted automatic and Fiat weren't going to have those ready for the manufacturers until January (end we were told), then the body has to be built in Rapido's production line, we actually got ours April 17th (Dealer received it 31st March) so we were lucky....

It may be also things like we had a maxi chassis, and lots of Fiat extras added, whereas, I am thinking (only thinking Peter) that you perhaps order in yours with those items from Fiat you know most people will add, and perhaps not things like maxi chassis...

Dealers seem to be given dates for certain models well in advance and if they sell those, then you have to wait until another time slot comes around for that model...

Carol


----------



## petetin (Feb 25, 2008)

hi I do not think that my dealer had pre ordered my van as when i placed my order was first given a july delivery but they came back at the show and said that they could do a may delivery .delivery was only confirmed approx 3 weeks before delivery


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

We ordered our DETHLEFFS in jan 2007 supposed to be delivered may 2007
Was delayed until middle of june 2007 so DETHLEFFS knocked us £800 off the price wonder if SWIFT will do that


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Just to update everyone as I have responded directly to sealady and roger the lodger.

We plan our batches of specific vehicles 12 months in advance. The dealers have access to this information especially when they are at shows so that they can see the availability.

Our batches for certain types of vehicles can be months apart due to the large variety of different models we have. Generally the dealers will order a van off the next available batch if they have a retail sale.

As Peter has said, Dealers also order in advance without a sale.

Swift build standard product unless the dealers order something specific. If they order non standard due to customer requirements it may be too late for us to order these parts on the next batch to be built so this can put in a considerable delay.

A non standard product for instance where a customer wants an Automatic engine, it is highly unlikely that a dealer would order these without a retail sale. There is a long leadtime for us to order non standard chassis from Fiat.

Hope this helps clarify things.
Regards
Kath


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well it seems my theory was correct - makes a change for me these days... and that is why if you want STANDARD basic you can pick up from any dealer who has one you want in the fabric you want...but if you are specific about certain things - you have to wait - and sometimes things do happen beyond which the manufacturers have no answers, except the supply chain further up THEIR line....

It's a bit like, I think Lowdham's were ordering in all UK motorhomes with an oven - I think Rapido do this here in UK as well, the manufacturers decide what is going to be their basic spec and dealers can 'improve' on it, based on their knowledge of the normal add-ons you and I will ask for....hence why some people get more than perhaps they would have ordered from a very basic spec.

I have a recollection too of Hymer at one time, back in late 80's early 90's of even charging extra for your Thetford...EVERYTHING was an extra then.

As to whether an £800 discount would be given, in today's climate, I would think probably unlikely...costs will have risen in the intervening time I reckon

Carol


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Feedback*



SwiftGroup said:


> Just to update everyone as I have responded directly to sealady and roger the lodger.


Hi Kath

I have sent you a PM

Joyce


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Well done Swift. The way you monitor this site is fantastic as is the very positive way you respond to queries raised. I would buy a Swift without hesitation if you used vehicles other than Fiat. Accountability is very important and its a shame so few manufacturers are prepared to put their heads above the parapet.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree with the other reply in connecton to buying a ace/swift/bessacar if they used other base units instead of fiat!!!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> I agree with the other reply in connecton to buying a ace/swift/bessacar if they used other base units instead of fiat!!!


 Thats 3 of us then.

Richard...


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd like to endorse people's thanks to Kath publicly for her responsive and helpful approach.

I don't want to take this thread off-topic, but surely, if the Fiat vehicle base was so terrible, they wouldn't have the motorhome market share they do?

I have a Fiat car (Multipla) and there were positive factors for me in ordering a Fiat-based motorhome. Firstly my local Fiat dealer is one of the best car service workshops I have dealt with (that may be good luck of course). Secondly, my experience has been that Fiat mechanicals are generally good, especially engines. Other systems are too complex and unreliable, e.g. electrics (talking vehicle here, not habitation). Fiat's customer response is patchy but I have seen much the same from Citroen, Peugeot, Renault, GM and Ford (all from personal experience).

I really don't want to turn this into another "juddergate" thread (or even "scuttlegate") but these problems do real damage to Fiat's reputation. If the reversing judder is as common as reported, their position of "corporate denial" isn't just irresponsible, it's commercially unwise. I'm glad I specified the auto/3.0 engine option.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

*Kath at Swift Motorhomes is an absolute star*

Following on from my last post Kath PM'd me and not only found my new motorhome - which is built and awaiting delivery to the dealers - but went the extra mile and checked that the extras were present.

Now that is what I call customer service.

Did I tell you I was getting a new motorhome................................... 

Getting excited now


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder if there is any way we can ensure that Kath's contribution and value is suitably appreciated by her management. I will do what I can to communicate this point via my dealer and his contacts in the Swift management line.


----------

